# Small Pigeon loft plans?



## CanucksStar#17

I have been looking all over the place for a small 4 bird pigeon loft but all I can find plans for is for 20+ birds. I have one pigeon who I think is a female but I want to get 3 more birds from a friend who is getting out of pigeons. I also want a cheap and easy plan because I don't have a lot of money and I am really bad at building but I will be getting my dad's help and he is really good at building so as easy of a plan as possible Any easy plans for a small 4 bird loft? Also I am thinking of breeding them (everyone gets pigeons from this one guy and he is getting out of pigeons and everyone still wants pigeons so I am hoping I will be able to breed them and sell them) will I need a separate loft so they wont breed until I want them to or can they stay in the same loft? Also what do you feed your birds? I feed mine chicken grain and she likes it but is I'm not to sure it is such a good idea to feed it chicken grain!?!?


----------



## hasseian_313

hears is my simple breeder cage cost me bout 100 bucks in supplys i rebuilt it just now 4x4x8 u puilts 2 4x8 walls than connect them with 2x4 or 2x2 use 4x8 flat bords and cut to hpw ver you want to use thema nd remeber put chicken wier first than flat bords


----------



## hasseian_313

i dIdnT Use a one of THe flaT BOrds FOr THE baCK wALL bUT THE copp Is sTRoInG


----------



## CanucksStar#17

That cage looks wonderful! Thank you for posting your measurements and some pictures


----------



## hasseian_313

no problem man its simple and easy


----------



## Rafael/PR

here is all the diff type of loft plans you will ever need, glad i found it http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Rafael/PR

also with pigeon is not good to start too small they breed like crazy once they get started think about it real good if you have a roof or back yard bigger is better in the long run


----------

